# HDMI cables



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello all!
Posted a thread in gen discussion, about situation. But with this I would like to know what is thought about the pangea hdmi cable from audioadvisor, also available thru amazon with no shipping.

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGHD24L&variation=2


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you checked out monoprice.com for HDMI cables?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They look no better or worse than just about anything at half or double the price. If you're running 10' or less, any HDMI cable should do so just go with what's inexpensive.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

So all the talk about silver plated conductors being better for connectivity than tin or gold plated , is all hype?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep. Unless you live by the ocean and stand to get a lot of corrosion, you're paying for a feature that you'll never use.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

> Just use the web applet on the front page.
> 
> Read more: HDMI cables - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/27235-hdmi-cables.html#ixzz0jKWQMsVr/QUOTE]
> 
> Guess I am lost where is this at exactly?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That's just my sig for my podcast. I don't think the app is there anymore as the podcast is on hiatus.


----------

